# Noreasta comin to Boston



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Finally a storm coming. They are saying at least a foot north of Boston! Woohooo my snow dance worked!  Pics will be here soon! Happy Happy! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

We will see what happens, we still have 46 degree ocean temp, myself being on the coast, I have a feeling it will at least be a nice heavy wet snow. 


Either way, good luck!


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Hopefully this storms continues on track over the next 48 hours. If so we should be looking at a good amount of snow falling through most of New England.

Good luck.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Ya they are saying heavy wet snow which i don't like but i'll take it that's for sure!


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for snow, but not to start before the Pats game. Snow god's if you listening, please let it start snowing no earlier than 9:00pm Sunday, I have a football game to watch!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Is this possibly the same system that might come through here saturday night? The news here keeps saying storm, but they won't say anything worth a $**t as to any specifics. I hope it is and we get at least a solid 3 inches. That will keep me busy all day on Sunday. 
Weather forecasting here is more of a vague guess and then wait and see. They leave a lot of room for error. We got an inch this morning until it rained and now it's turning to ice. If it was all snow, I wouldn't be home typing this.


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

When is it gona hit Boston?My daughter is there TSA training.Suppose to be flying home Sat.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Banksy;1155993 said:


> Is this possibly the same system that might come through here saturday night? The news here keeps saying storm, but they won't say anything worth a $**t as to any specifics. Weather forecasting here bbblllllloooooowwwwssss. It's more of a wait and see game here.


Yes i believe it's the same storm. I hope we both get it!


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

It's suppose to hit Boston Sunday night sometime.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Plowing banks and office park parking lots on a Sunday would be wicked pissa' !!

There wouldn't be a parked car in sight.


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

im BEYOND ready vpayuppayup


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Hopefully you actually get some. Per our weather guys, we're supposed to have 2ft on the ground by now,lol I bet there is maybe 4 inches and half of that is blown away.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I hope it stays in Boston area.....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

gene gls;1156136 said:


> I hope it stays in Boston area.....


I don't remember where exactly Granville is in Mass, but channel 5 says Worcester to the Berkshires will likely see a foot.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Banksy;1156164 said:


> I don't remember where exactly Granville is in Mass, but channel 5 says Worcester to the Berkshires will likely see a foot.


I'm an hour west of Worcester, foothills to the Berkshires. Hope they are wrong. Channel 7 + 22 both are talking like the storm will stay east of Worcester. I had better keep a closer ear to the reports.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

im officially excited. I just need to keep busy these next to days to get my mind off sunday. Im not sure about you guys but the days before a big storm seem like they will never end.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

mansf123;1156187 said:


> im officially excited. I just need to keep busy these next to days to get my mind off sunday. Im not sure about you guys but the days before a big storm seem like they will never end.


Especially the first storm of the season. And the first storm since you've rebuilt the sander, built wings for the plow, got a lightbar, doubled the number of accounts.....etc.


----------



## JPK Excavating (Dec 17, 2010)

Still waiting for some snow down in ct. 3 inches would be perfect enough to hit everything once including the gravel...


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish i could just sleep until Sunday LOL


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

my worst fear at the moment is waking up tommorow morning and hearing the weatherman saying that its going to miss us. :realmad:


----------



## JPK Excavating (Dec 17, 2010)

i know what have you heard so far? my plow is still on a pallet it will be on the new truck by tomarrow night


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

WHDH Ch. 7 Boston has started there leaning towards us getting this storm... started this morning saying theres a 50-50 shot.. now check out the weather map... Heavy snow.. id love a ton of the white fluffy stuff but at this point ill take whatever to bring in more cash!


----------



## cartfj40 (Oct 28, 2008)

WoW it sucks that u guys have not plowed yet here in the Berkshires i.ve been out twice to plow " SNOW SHOWERS" and i had to use my 77 Landcruiser as a backup as i had my primary 8' curtis all apart around the garage but it's done now,
Weather guy's in albany say maybe some snow showers here.
Cart


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

I cant Wait for Sunday! From my weather guy, it sounds like there could possibly be 2 storms... One on sunday night and another on Monday night. Looks like anywhere from 3-6 inches. I really don't think it will be much more. But who knows, the way the weather has been, it could be 75 and sunny out :laughing:. Im keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

N&CLandscaping;1157276 said:


> I cant Wait for Sunday! From my weather guy, it sounds like there could possibly be 2 storms... One on sunday night and another on Monday night. Looks like anywhere from 3-6 inches. I really don't think it will be much more. But who knows, the way the weather has been, it could be 75 and sunny out :laughing:. Im keeping my fingers crossed.


Ch 7 just said it's going out to sea and we won't get anything


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Shafted again


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish boston weaherman the worst!!!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Our weather 'tards hyped it all up to over the past 48 hours too. Looks like a whole lotta nothin' now.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

I think im gonna start asking my 2 year old for the weather forecast as im sure he may be more accurate than these clowns! I have officially lost all respect for these people!


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

No snow this sucks so f in bad


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

OMG! I can't believe this. Was really counting on that too. That will teach me. F them!


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

MMM only job that you can be wrong and get paid.What the f is it going to snow yet.Work sucks enough for me due to remodeling is slow.Was thinking so $$$$ was going to come in .They suck


----------



## woolzy779 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hasn't anyone learned that living here in new england we cant listen to the weather man till the day before the storm.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

you cant listen to the weatherman period.


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

im sooo depressed its going south.....:crying:


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

not going to be a good winter for the NE


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

call me crazy but im betting 1-3 for eastern ma and 3-5 for the cape. Just a gut feeling


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah they are saying flurries/snow showers but the ground is cold enough as to where it could accumulate a couple inches (hopefully)


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Plus the storm track has moved a bit westward....keep praying and we may get some snow lol


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't go spending all that money just yet...


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

these weathermen are a bunch of clowns. ill get the plow ready when i start to see some accumulation i aint listening to these goons.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Started snowing here. Possibly up to a couple inches in some parts and that will send us out to scrape. However, the forecast still seems all over the road...

I will NOT put the plow on the truck until there's anything to plow. That would be the kiss of death to do it prior.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

Amen to that!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Good Luck guys, Its skipping NJ dam it ;(


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The couple in prediction is now gone from the news report and now it's raining at my house. This storm sucks!


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

maybe next week boys. they say theres a jet stream thats keeping any storms from developing by pushing them out to sea. i quote WHDH "all the ingredients are there except for this one ingredient that there is a jet stream keeping any storm systems from moving westward for atleast 7 more days" could they have told us this before blowing the whole thing out of proportion and estimating over a foot for new england? a-holes


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

now there claiming a christmas day storm..... if you couldnt predict this last storm 3 days out how the f*** do you intend to forcast a CHRISTMAS STORM!!! jeeze


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

ill believe it when i see it. they cant get there head out of there ass so i wont believe anything til i see it.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

we may get hit pretty good with this thing, nam brings in 1 inch of precip. Thats well over 6 inhes. we shall see


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

for tomorrow nights storm? or christmas? i havent bothered to watch the track on the christmas storm.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

sunday night


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

well cross your fingers. a good friend told me to wear my pj's inside out and sleep with spoons under my pillow if we want snow. ill try that haha


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

lets keep our fingers crossed and hope those idiots arent wrong


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

lets keep our fingers crossed and hope those idiots arent wrong


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

They predicted tonight wrong too. They said a dusting here and now they say two inches. I hope i wake up tomorrow to 4 or 5.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Thought I'd post a pic of today since this is the ********* forum. :waving:
Had fun out there. Looking forward to the next one!


----------

